
Ello Pretends It’s Not Over with Video and Music Launch - taytus
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/22/remember-ello-no-i-dont-either/
======
Leynos
The author goes a bit overboard with the snark here. Ello has done well out of
its early brush with the public consciousness. True, many people arrived and
left, but more than a few stuck around. There are many interesting people on
Ello now. Some use it for art or photography and some use it as a journal
site.

~~~
smt88
Thank god Ello came around! There have never been any decent sites to post
art, photography, or journal entries to your followers.

Can't wait until all these fresh ideas kill Facebook, IBM, Tesla, NASA, etc!

~~~
Leynos
They're not trying to kill Facebook. The ones that left were the ones looking
for another Facebook. Those that stayed were the ones looking for something
else, and they seem to have found it.

